

How to make the leap from corporate hack to entrepreneur - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/05/14/how-make-leap-corporate-hack-entrepreneur

======
sosuke
I was never able to get over the fear of not having a steady paycheck. Working
at a corporate job is so darn easy that I have plenty of brain power to work
on my entrepreneurial ideas after dinner through the night.

Of the start-ups that have approached me my biggest issue has always been that
I did not believe in their idea. To really leave the corporate job you have to
believe that the idea your working for will work. As the only breadwinner of
my family I cannot risk their safety for just any project.

~~~
pchristensen
I'm in a similar breadwinner situation, but I'm not hanging on to the job for
lack of an idea. I have tons of ideas, but I don't feel like I can commit the
time required to make any of them succeed. 5-15 hours a week requires a dogged
persistence over a long period of time. I might be able to focus on something
for 6-12 months, but I think that working on something for several years with
the slow progress that my time constraints would imply would drive me crazy.

I guess I'm still looking for the idea that drives me through the limitations.

------
erickhill
For me, I think the biggest part of her article that rang true was the "Fear"
point. Fear of losing security (especially with a family, mortgage, etc.). The
idealism over realism argument, which is probably false in today's economy,
but affects those who are natural born worriers nonetheless.

But, I could totally change my mind tomorrow.

------
fendale
The fear factor is certainly one thing holding me back. That any not having an
idea that is good enough.

I have plenty of ideas all the time, but I don't think any are good enough to
put all that work into. I have also found it is tough to think of ideas
outside the field of IT - thats where there are all these potential problems
to be solved, but as I have never worked there so I don't know about them!

------
edw519
"All I could think about was going back to my corporate job, where I did just
about the same thing, day after day"

Many of us have had the same revelation: Is this the way I want to spend the
one life that I have? Powerful incentive, indeed.

